# Wanted: dark olive green winter coat...



## selene (Nov 2, 2006)

... preferably with a removable liner for versatility from season to season, and I definitely want it to have more of a tailored cut to it, versus a billowy, loose fit/cut to it. Oh, and I also want it about knee length, or just right above knee length.

Too tall of an order? Recs anyone?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 2, 2006)

Are you wanting like a trench coat or something thicker?

I found a few that meet some (but not all) of your requirements:









Macy*s - Women's - Marc NY by Andrew Marc Double-Breasted Basketweave Coat

(can't get the pic to work)


----------



## WhitneyF (Nov 3, 2006)

I didn't see any dark olive green coats on here, but www.GirlShop.com has got some really amazing coats.


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Nov 3, 2006)

Are you looking for a puffer/parka or something like a wool coat? I've seen a few dark olive puffers (I bought one for my mom last year from the Michael-Michael Kors line), but haven't seen many wool ones.


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 3, 2006)

Nice jackets Shaundra! Thanks for posting those!


----------



## selene (Nov 3, 2006)

Sorry, I thought I had covered all of the bases, but I want something that looks more on the dressy side, versus casual - something that would look good if you were wearing a suit.


----------

